# Medical procedure



## Jesse Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

The patient: 1989 Bridgestone MB-6 bought on Ebay for $25.

Diagnosis: Shimano Nexus SG-8R36.

I've built a few road bikes from the bare frame up. I've put together a fixed gear, I've put together a mtb commuter with disc brakes designed for winter commuting (complete with studs), but I haven't dealt with internal gear hubs before. So something new should be fun. 
I got the hub from http://www.niagaracycle.com/ for $180. Check them out, they're for real. 
So far I have the following parts waiting to be applied-
Shimano BR-R550 cantilever brakes. I got the Tektro fork crown mounted housing stop for a smoother front brake cable bend, and a Surly seat post clamp mounted rear stop. 
Tange Levin headset (still have to have the fork's race seat shaved down from 27.0 to 26.4)
Front wheel-Shimano XT M751 hub laced to an Ambrosio Nojo rim with Wheelsmith 14g spokes (my first wheel build)
Rear wheel is the Nexus which will be laced to a Mavic 317 rim. I'm not sure whether it will be 2-cross or 3 cross. Probably 3-cross unless the spoke angles out from the rim too much. This will be my second ever wheel build. 
I'll probably get a Sturmey Archer 1/8" cog since I want the cogs, ring and chain to be 1/8". Chain will be an Izumi Eco. 
I'm still figuring out what crank and bottom bracket I'll use. I want cranks with very low Q factor. Maybe some Sugino RD's. I'll slap on the set from my fixed gear, along with a spare 103mm bottom bracket just for a test fit. This bb spindle length will be too short, but the test fit will allow me to get a good idea of what length I need for a good chainline.

The frame will be big, I think it's a 21 incher, and I'm only 5'7" and take a 54 cm road bike frame. But I determined I'll have enough standover to not make contact straddling the bike. It's going to be strictly a commuter. The larger frame insures no problems with toe overlap, no problems making room for a rack, and for me, larger frames with longer tubes ride more comfortably. I managed to get a zero setback 26.4mm post. 
I still have to decide on whether to go flat bar or drop bar. I like having the entire bar top for my hands, without mtb brake levers or gripshift or trigger shifters taking up space, so drop bars and the Jtek shifter would work. If the Dynamic/Sussex STI-style shifter comes out as a stand alone retail item, I'd like that. But to be honest, I hardly ever use the drops while commuting and a flat bar with something like the Ergon GC2 race grips or Cane Creek Ergo Contol bar ends set up on narrow cut flat bars would come pretty close to way I position my hands on road bike hoods. I'd like to find a flat bar with no center bulge so I could slam the shifter and brake levers all the way in, butted right up against the stem clamp. 
Pedals will be Time ATACs.
Tires will be one of Schwalbe's Marathon models. Saddle will be a Rolls. 
I'll post a pic in the "Post yours here" thread when it all comes together.


----------



## harlond (Oct 19, 2005)

I'm interested in how the patient is doing. I have a Bridgestone MB4 that might need a similar procedure.


----------



## Jesse Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

harlond said:


> I'm interested in how the patient is doing. I have a Bridgestone MB4 that might need a similar procedure.


I found a more suitable candidate for my commuter, a Fuji Touring frame. So the Bridgestone still sits bare. I'll likely sell it locally to avoid shipping costs.
I had some problems with the cable tension not holding steady. The inline cable adjuster I installed doesn't have a spring, so it provides no back tension. I suspect it unscrews itself as the bike goes over bumps etc. This happened frequently over the first 1000 miles. But I haven't had as much of a problem now that the hub has over 1200 miles on it. I'll plan on re-lubing the hub at 2000 miles and install a new inline adjuster that has a spring.


----------



## patpend2000 (May 11, 2004)

what shifter is that?


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

I'll read it for you, patpend.......

Jtec......

just mucking with you.....

lolz.

Drew


----------



## ladatarzan (Jan 28, 2008)

Jtek.

http://jtekengineering.com/



dru said:


> I'll read it for you, patpend.......
> 
> *Jtec*......
> 
> ...


----------



## dru (Sep 4, 2006)

Maybe I needs to works on ma readin' skillz.........

Drew


----------



## Jesse Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

patpend2000 said:


> what shifter is that?


I got it back in June. The inventor and seller has had to focus on his health, and production has stopped. Versa makes an STI styled shifter for 8-speed IGH, but the price is kinda steep.


----------



## pursuiter (May 28, 2008)

BTW, the JTEK is back in production, his son took over the business.  They're making a bar end shifter for the Alfine 11 too.

http://jtekengineering.com/


----------

